# Sauteed peaches in Irish Mist



## Jeff G. (Aug 6, 2010)

Tonight wanting to try something different.  I sliced up some fresh peaches.  In a skillet, melted some butter, tossed the sliced peaches in and let them cook for a bit.  Liberally sprinkle with white sugar, add some cinnamon and I like a little allspice. I then poured a 1/4 cup Irish Mist liqueur over and let that cook down until the sauce was thick. 

Take the peaches and sauce, top angel food cake slices with it and finish with whipped cream(or ice cream!!).    Wow.. is this tasty!!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 7, 2010)

and I have some fresh peaches ready to try this!  Just the ticket for an ice cream topper. thanks.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds like great diet food


----------



## Jeff G. (Aug 7, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Sounds like great diet food


----------

